# Norton Or Kaspersky?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I already have subscription to Norton but my new laptop came with Kaspersky to install. I have never used Kaspersky.
Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

I thought Norton was great in the "honeymooners", and Kaspersky is great at chess!
.o2


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I've never known anyone who works in IT (me included) who has looked favorable upon Norton.

Instead, I would download and run Malwarebytes (http://www.malwarebytes.com). The program is phenomenal.

The free version only runs when you tell it to, it is not active in the background. The pay version is active in the background defending your computer.

Having said that, I have to admit I've been using Windows Defender (http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/defender/default.mspx) for the past few months (it's totally free) and it works fine. Then every so often I run the free version of Malwarebytes just to make sure.

I've had no experience with Kapersky.

McAfee, which I've used for a number of years, like Norton, has now become bloatware, and requires an inordinate amount of computer overhead to run - effectively slowing your computer to a crawl - exactly what one was trying to avoid in the first place.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

raynardo said:


> I've never known anyone who works in IT (me included) who has looked favorable upon Norton.
> 
> Instead, I would download and run Malwarebytes (http://www.malwarebytes.com). The program is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


 I do use Malwarebytes and it's great! I use it and Norton.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

AVG Free Edition works great for me and everyone here in Ar.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

danny285 said:


> AVG Free Edition works great for me and everyone here in Ar.


x2!! I've had Norton AND McAfee in the past, but AVG FREE works just as good OR better!! No problems and it's FREE!!
Darlene


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

x3 on the Norton & McAfee comments.

We use Microsoft Security Essentials - it is simple to use and free. It looks to me like many of the free antivirus programs perform as good or better than the for-sale versions, according to most of the reviews I have read.

Here is some more page-turning excitement, if you are into researching this to death: PC World antivirus reviews

And these guys rated Kapersky #2 in their review: Top Ten Reviews

Good luck!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I already have subscription to Norton but my new laptop came with Kaspersky to install. I have never used Kaspersky.
> Anyone have an opinion?


Avast is one of the best top rated FREE antivirus software out there. I scans not only your computer but also email and internet.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I got Norton on my new Netbook but will not pay for it after the free period is done. It is powerful and runs ok now (use to really pull the speed of the computer down). I have also use Avast and AVG and had good luck with both, but had some stuff get through at work using both of these. I switched both of my other computers to Comodo (http://www.comodo.com/)again free, with great luck. I had Windows Essentials on my computer when testing Win 7 with no problems also. I think the most important thing is to have something on there and don't click until you know what you're clicking on. Anymore it's not a virus or trojan that someone tries to sneak through, it's the things that we invite in ourselves that we have to watch for.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We had macaffe and will never use it again. We did get kaspersky on a friends recommendation and it seems to work great. We have had it for a year and no problems. It seems to be rated pretty high in the pc world.


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

raynardo said:


> Having said that, I have to admit I've been using Windows Defender (http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/defender/default.mspx) for the past few months (it's totally free) and it works fine. Then every so often I run the free version of Malwarebytes just to make sure.


+1. I have tried every one of them. Turns out the free one from Mr.Softie is the best.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've actually had pretty good luck with Symantec/Norton. It's a corporate version that my work lets us use for free. They want to make sure you're protected at home so you don't inadvertently bring in something from home. If you work at a bigger company they may have similar policies for home use of software.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I want to second "Microsoft Security Essentials". For all the criticism MS gets, this works very well and has a very small footprint. Plus, it's free and integrates nicely with the already built-in security features you can use in XP, Vista and 7.

Reverie

PS: For what it is worth, I work in IT.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I use AVG free on three computers without any problems. I haven't used Norton in years because of it being a resource hog. I have heard from several people that the new version of Norton is much better than in years past.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Best anti-Virus? Mac








We run AVG at home on the XP boxes, does fine.
We run Norton 09 AV at work, and surprisingly its been fine too. Just don't get all the bloat ware, just get the AV.


----------

